
The Personality Loop - neilkakkar
https://neilkakkar.com/personality-loop.html
======
stareatgoats
> We begin at zero. As a baby with zero biases and zero personality.

Personality studies are interesting, but how people are molded into one form
or the other is very much an open question AFAICS. The above quote is a pure
form of the "tabula rasa" viewpoint [0], and forms the basis of the article.
Unfortunately, which any parent will tell you, the premise is plainly wrong.
People have different personalities right out of the womb, and some traits are
clearly hereditary.

It doesn't mean everything is predetermined either. Personalities are by all
accounts the result of complex interactions between predisposition,
experiences, choices and more that we might not even have identified yet. The
whole process doesn't lend itself well to wavy-hand simplifications like this.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabula_rasa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabula_rasa)

------
dragonwriter
> We begin at zero. As a baby with zero biases and zero personality.

No, we don't, there is a significant genetic component to many elements of
personality. Using this line is a pretty clear signal that the author is just
making most of the stuff up (except some of the background on research
identifying the Big 5 traits.)

